
DeepMind’s Latest A.I. Health Breakthrough Has Some Problems - amrrs
https://onezero.medium.com/deepminds-latest-a-i-health-breakthrough-has-some-problems-5cd14e2c77ef
======
amrrs
Non-paywall - [https://outline.com/ynWv9S](https://outline.com/ynWv9S)

